# Interior clean



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Few pictures after a good interior detailing


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought it always looked like that!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

noidea said:


> I thought it always looked like that!


I wish :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Spotless Andy 8)

... What do you use on your interior plastics and dash ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Baby wipes and Mr Shean  on the engine plastics I use Autoglum vinyl and rubber care


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Better than factory fresh, that looks mint! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

s_robinson91 said:


> Better than factory fresh, that looks mint! 8)


Cheers


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Love the subtle volt meter on the dash and battery cover. Good work!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

muppet05 said:


> Love the subtle volt meter on the dash and battery cover. Good work!


Cheere the one on the dash is a boost gauge


----------



## muppet05 (May 22, 2016)

Oh my bad! Just looked again...I would worry if the volts were -0.46!


----------

